# My Reborn Dolls ** Warning some will want to pass here"



## itzzbarb

Here is a warning, so anyone who feels reborn dolls are not their cup of tea, can pass us by and not look. Please do not leave negative comments. If you don't like reborn dolls, then don't look at them. This is a result of things that were said on another thread, mostly negative. Some KP'ers are interested in seeing my dolls, so I am going to post them.


----------



## itzzbarb

This is Sarah, Caroline, and Emily.


----------



## bettyirene

I could never say anything negative about these - they are "perfection" - well done.


----------



## Chrissy

I like them, thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Texasjan

Very sweet. Ignore negative people. If you love them that's all that really counts.


----------



## Lulu2

itzzbarb said:


> This is Sarah, Caroline, and Emily.


They are adorable! So sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## annweb

You have made some lovely dolls .


----------



## itzzbarb

annweb said:


> You have made some lovely dolls .


I guess I should have specified that I did not make the dolls.


----------



## carmeenhoover

The girls are sweet and lovely. I love them. &#127802;


----------



## RosD

Absolutely beautiful. I love them. &#128158;


----------



## peppered

I think reborn dolls are amazing.
I specially love the solid silicone ones, and they cost fortune!
Don't understand why people find them creepy. They are dolls!


----------



## Peggy Beryl

Enjoy your babies! If I were younger, I would be making them too. I used to make porcelain dolls. I sold many to people who loved them; but some friends would not come to my house because of them. To each his own.

EDIT: I understand that you did not make yours; I just meant that I would be making them, also, instead of just looking.


----------



## kiwiannie

They are very pretty,my GD would love them,thanks for posting.


----------



## Punkin51

They are beautiful!!! I am trying learn to make the tiny polymer clay dolls. It's a difficult art and those who can do are amazing with their skills.


----------



## speni

love the middle one


----------



## calicar

I love these dolls, if I didn't already have lots of other types of dolls I would get one. Can't understand people who have an aversion to dolls, they are just dolls! One of my hobbies is making doll clothes, a lovely hobby.


----------



## Katsch

They are beautiful


----------



## PaKnitter

So sweet.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh they are sooooo beautiful!!! I especially like the middle one. I would love to have one myself. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## itzzbarb

Punkin51 said:


> They are beautiful!!! I am trying learn to make the tiny polymer clay dolls. It's a difficult art and those who can do are amazing with their skills.


I have seen some fabulous polymer dolls on Ebay. So sweet.


----------



## itzzbarb

peppered said:


> I think reborn dolls are amazing.
> I specially love the solid silicone ones, and they cost fortune!
> Don't understand why people find them creepy. They are dolls!


Yes, the silicone dolls are so costly, I don't know how collectors buy them. Romie Strydom has the best, most beautiful, and the most expensive silicones out there. I have seen her dolls snapped up for $12,000 - 16,000.00. I think she is in South Africa.


----------



## itzzbarb

MzBarnz said:


> Oh they are sooooo beautiful!!! I especially like the middle one. I would love to have one myself. Thanks for sharing!


Caroline is very special. She is smaller than most other dolls and so realistic. She wears Premie size.


----------



## itzzbarb

For some reason, the pictures I took of the girls displayed on my bed are gone. Wonder what happened to them! I will have to make some more for you.


----------



## lexiemae

I love them all and would W A N T them ALL.
I promise to put my babies on once I have finally finished their latest outfits.

I am like a butterfly, I just flit to the next pattern without sewing up the one before , but I will promise not to start anything else for me or anyone else till all my WIP is finished mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn well I will try my best


----------



## Mirror

itzzbarb said:


> This is Sarah, Caroline, and Emily.


Pretty.


----------



## EarthNstone

wow! Such great effort involved to make these. I'm glad you posted them


----------



## mopa2282

I like them.


----------



## Jeanne1

I love them all.


----------



## God's Girl

They look so very real. Just like newborns.


----------



## wurzel

They are lovely. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## rujam

They are gorgeous.


----------



## jonibee

I like them..so realistic looking and adorable..


----------



## lil rayma

Your dolls are so sweet. Enjoy them.


----------



## cartroublemom2

I think they are beautiful. I have made porcelain doll and have a doll picked out to reborn but havent started it yet.


----------



## lpeni

Oh, they are so precious....who could be negative about something as precious as this.


----------



## elenapicado

Awww, so sweet!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Pinkpaisley

I'm at a loss to know why anyone would not love these gorgeous dolls.
Are they called "reborn" as they've been made from old dolls?
What I don't like is the Barbie doll.


----------



## cgcharles

Have one of my own. They are adorable.


----------



## Bubba24

I love reborn dolls. I always wanted one but the really good ones are so expensive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BARBIE-s

I think a lil girl would love to own any of them !


----------



## dickletn

Sweet babies


----------



## luvrcats

Beautiful!! I buy small baby dolls for gifts-purchase sleepers and then I knit a beanie hat to match the outfit.

Your dolls are SO lifelike--any little girl (or big girl)would be honored to adopt one! The middle baby looks very much like Mary Kate/Ashley twins when they appeared on "Full House"!!1


----------



## Pinkpaisley

Pinkpaisley said:


> I'm at a loss to know why anyone would not love these gorgeous dolls.
> Are they called "reborn" as they've been made from old dolls?
> What I don't like is the Barbie doll.


I've just googled "reborn dolls" and see why they are so expensive. Life size and lifelike.


----------



## laurie4

these are very nice but as some has said , some look pretty creepy but not yours


----------



## Jedmo

So sweet


----------



## Dusti

Well what on earth can be said about these little cuties that could possibly be negative??? Peope will never cease to amaze me,(had to throw that last in...LOL...references my post yesterday).


----------



## leslie41447

Love Caroline... she looks so real...


----------



## tina.zucker

I have several dolls in my craft room. I love dolls, and always been a doll person. Yours are amazing and beautiful. Some people just don't get it, never mind their opinions.


----------



## itzzbarb

cartroublemom2 said:


> I think they are beautiful. I have made porcelain doll and have a doll picked out to reborn but havent started it yet.


I hope you share the doll with us when it is finished. Porcelain dolls are so wonderful, a real art.


----------



## itzzbarb

Pinkpaisley said:


> I'm at a loss to know why anyone would not love these gorgeous dolls.
> Are they called "reborn" as they've been made from old dolls?
> What I don't like is the Barbie doll.


A question was asked on another thread about reborn dolls. It was surprising how many posted negative comments. They felt the dolls looked like "dead babies" and were "creepy", that some of the people who owned the dolls were mentally deficient.

I think they are called reborn dolls, because they look so much like human babies.

I don't make the dolls, just enjoy having them. Mine came from eBay. Just like anything else hand made, some are done better than others.

The reborns are not made from old dolls. They are made from a set of body parts, head, arms, legs, and a fabric body stuffed usually with tiny glass pellets or other product. Just like porcelain or ceramic painting, the body parts are painted in layers using special paints, glass eyes, many use beautiful glass eyes made in Germany, eyelashes are either the false type or hand rooted, the hair is sometimes painted on, usually hand rooted using mohair, then the body parts are put together with the body. You might Google reborn doll kits, how to paint, etc for more specific information. It truly is an art.


----------



## itzzbarb

cgcharles said:


> Have one of my own. They are adorable.


You should post your baby under Other Crafts, we would love to see it.


----------



## knitnut1939

I love them and if I wasn't so old I'd be tempted to buy one and knit little things for her.


----------



## itzzbarb

If you own a reborn doll, why not post the picture and share with us?


----------



## itzzbarb

Jedmo said:


> So sweet


Is that your Yorkie in your avatar? What a sweet baby! I have 3 of them, they are my kids.


----------



## itzzbarb

knitnut1939 said:


> I love them and if I wasn't so old I'd be tempted to buy one and knit little things for her.


Now why do you think you are too old? I am 64, I knit, I sew, and think it is OK to have dolls.  If not a reborn, maybe get a regular doll and knit for her. Or even knit the new GypsyCream Dumpling dolls. They are adorable, have you seen the pictures posted of them? The pattern even comes with a knitted wardrobe that is precious.


----------



## itzzbarb

leslie41447 said:


> Love Caroline... she looks so real...


She is a special little one, and my favorite. She is a smaller doll, 2 1/2 lbs and wears Premie size.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers

Love them!


----------



## CraftySK

They look so real I love them


----------



## Cottongirl

These are such perfect work . . . . you have a lot to be proud of!!! Just love them!!


----------



## randiejg

I think it's the eyes on some that put people off. I've seen a few over the years that have sent a chill up my spine. I think many of the reborn dolls are very artistically done, and very lovely. 

As others have said, if they are not your cup of tea, don't look. No one is putting one in your arms and forcing you to love it.


----------



## sage river

so sweet


----------



## lilbabery

I think they are beautiful.


----------



## sam0767

I love them. These dolls amaze ne how real they look. They are awsome!!!!


----------



## Ms Sue P

I enjoy seeing your new born dolls and I also agree with you if they do not want to see them don't look.


----------



## Patty Sutter

Beautiful doll babies


----------



## Needlesgalore

I love making dolls. I have always loved dolls since I was small child. Started with cloth dolls, knitted dolls, crochet dolls, porcelain dolls (that I still make) and now I have gotten into reborns a couple of years ago. I do it as a hobby and it is very hard to let them go when I finish doing them. Your babies are very cute and I imagine fun to cuddle.


----------



## brdlvr27

They are all pretty


----------



## Olde English Babydoll

This is the first time I've heard of these dolls! Love them! Very talented people that create them. Making outfits for dolls is also an art. Glad so many people can appreciate and comment positively at this and other art, ie: knit, crochet, spin...etc! &#128522;


----------



## Joan L

Yours are lovely. I think it takes a real artist to be able to make them seem so alive. My favorite of ALL that I have ever seen was a baby gorilla. Really sweet, but I think my friend would know who stole it if it disappeared from her house.


----------



## patriciah

itzzbarb said:


> This is Sarah, Caroline, and Emily.


I love your reborn dolls itzzbarb,
I must admit I'd never herd of them until a customer came to my checkout, and her young daughter was holding one, I thought oh my god how can she be letting her do this, the fact that she nealy dropt it I nealy had a heart attack on the spot, it looked so much like a real baby,
The customer could read my face and put me to rights, it was so life like I had to touch it to reasure myself, 
That was the first time I'd ever seen one but she did say thy were expensive ,
Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Cardelo

They are beyond cute! Like others have said, ignore the negative comments on that other thread. Even if you did not make the dolls, your completing their wardrobe takes talent too, ya know. I love seeing your reborn dolls.


----------



## itzzbarb

It is great to see all of the positive comments here. I encourage fellow KP'ers to share their dolls and what they have made for the dolls, if anything.


----------



## JeanJ

So glad you explained what reborn dolls are. I felt really stupid and was getting ready to look it up on Google. These are wonderful.


----------



## kidbear

Precious They are great agree with the others avoid negative people life is to short do what you love and be happy


----------



## Amysue

What are re born dolls? Please


----------



## itzzbarb

Amysue said:


> What are re born dolls? Please


They are just another type of doll. An explanation of the composition of this doll is on page 4.


----------



## judybug52

My best friend makes re born dolls. She made me one of my daughter when she was little. She took a picture and it really looked just like my daughter when she was little. My friend is very talented. Her dolls look soooo real. Just like real babies. Mine is the first Asian baby she has ever made. Our daughter is Korean. She is adopted and is much older now.


----------



## Elin

Unbelievable--they look like real babes.


----------



## Weasynana

You are recycling love. Good for you. They are all cute and adoptable!!


----------



## eneurian

every now and then i research my problem. i have a baby dol thatis technically older than i am it was given to me the day i was born/ at the time it was about three times my size as i was very early. theough my youth he has been damaged. (i didn't understand that i couldn't trim his hair and nails) his arms legs and head are molded (probably rubber) and his body is cloth stuffed (and replaced many times).

now past my long winded preamble is the newborn process something that could restore/repair my doll?


----------



## Nowwhat14

This is something I wish I could do - but I have to resort to purchase!

Thank you for displaying them


----------



## itzzbarb

eneurian said:


> every now and then i research my problem. i have a baby dol thatis technically older than i am it was given to me the day i was born/ at the time it was about three times my size as i was very early. theough my youth he has been damaged. (i didn't understand that i couldn't trim his hair and nails) his arms legs and head are molded (probably rubber) and his body is cloth stuffed (and replaced many times).
> 
> now past my long winded preamble is the newborn process something that could restore/repair my doll?


I don't make reborn dolls, so I am not an expert on them. However I have learned a lot and done my own research. A reborn doll is a new doll, one that looks like a human baby, in most cases. It is not a restoration process, new doll parts are used to make the doll. I wonder if your well-loved baby could be repaired? I would Google doll repair/restoration in your area and when you find someone who looks promising, Google that person/company and see if there are any reviews of their work, and proceed from there. I know "reborn" makes it sound like a doll that has been restored, but that is not the case. Good luck with it.


----------



## lori2637

They are beautiful


----------



## janie48

The reborn dolls are very time conxuming to make as each one is made with.love. Most of the ones I make are for charities to help raise money. Ive gotten so attatched to these dolls, it is hard to part with them or even part with their layettes. I can remember as a child the big baby dolls were more loved than the vogue or walker dolls.


----------



## carmeenhoover

Your dolls are beautiful! I am so excited about them that I have bid on one from eBay. What a fun hobby &#9786;&#65039;&#127802;


----------



## Jay50

They are gorgeous. I love reborn dolls and mainly use them to model the baby or dolls clothes I make. My two little granddaughters also love playing with them (call them "nanny's special dolls" and carefully play with them as if they are real babies, which is really lovely to watch). I have some pictures of the Models on KP if you want to have a look.
Take care, best wishes and happy knitting


----------



## addictedtoknitting

WOW!! They look so real!!


----------



## itzzbarb

janie48 said:


> The reborn dolls are very time conxuming to make as each one is made with.love. Most of the ones I make are for charities to help raise money. Ive gotten so attatched to these dolls, it is hard to part with them or even part with their layettes. I can remember as a child the big baby dolls were more loved than the vogue or walker dolls.


What a wonderful thing to do. If you have the time, please share a few pictures of some of your work. Would love to see them!


----------



## itzzbarb

carmeenhoover said:


> Your dolls are beautiful! I am so excited about them that I have bid on one from eBay. What a fun hobby ☺🌺


Oh that is so great! Hope you win the bid, and please share the baby with us if you win! All 3 of my babies came from eBay.


----------



## itzzbarb

Jay50 said:


> They are gorgeous. I love reborn dolls and mainly use them to model the baby or dolls clothes I make. My two little granddaughters also love playing with them (call them "nanny's special dolls" and carefully play with them as if they are real babies, which is really lovely to watch). I have some pictures of the Models on KP if you want to have a look.
> Take care, best wishes and happy knitting


Your babies are exquisite! Their outfits are adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## turtle58

How can anyone say anything negative? They are lovely!


----------



## craftilady

Beautiful dolls


----------



## freesia792

The one on the far left is reminiscent of my late son. big eyes, and a beautiful mouth. He had auburn hair, though some may have called him a red head. All my children had that hair color at birth (except one who was bald LOL).


----------



## Weegie

Your babies are so adorable. Also love the little Asian baby farther down in the post....so real!!
After seeing a reborn doll somewhere I just had to have one. Mine came from Fairydust Babies in Burlington, Ontario. I like to make baby clothes on my knitting machine and needed a model (that's my excuse and I'm sticking with it). She is newborn size and is weighted to feel like it also.


----------



## itzzbarb

Weegie, thank you for sharing your reborn doll. What a sweetheart. It is fun to make things for them.


----------



## Weegie

itzzbarb said:


> Weegie, thank you for sharing your reborn doll. What a sweetheart. It is fun to make things for them.


My husband still looks at me like I am a little weird. The little green outfit was a birthday gift for me...my girlfriend and I were on a cruise and she wanted to get me something small! She couldn't get over how real the reborns look! My 7 yr old granddaughter loves her but the 3 yr. old just looks at her funny and avoids her. Oh my baby's name is Kenzie. Wish I could afford another one but then hubby would surely send me off to Shady Pines!!


----------



## bonniebb

Love them!


----------



## Isa53

Sweet! I want one'nn


----------



## Rescue Mom

Your dolls are lovely. Makes me want to pick them up and cuddle!


----------



## lexiemae

Rescue Mom said:


> Your dolls are lovely. Makes me want to pick them up and cuddle!


Me too!! :thumbup:


----------



## HARRINGTON

Your dolls are adorable. Who would not want one of these?


----------



## horse_gurl

They are gorgeous!! One day I would like to get one.


----------



## carmeenhoover

Fi just ordered a little girl named Savannah from Ashton -Drake. I am so excited. Considering that I am almost 78 years old, It is probably kind of silly...but very fun. I'll send a picture later...now to get to sewing lol&#128525;&#127802;


----------



## lexiemae

carmeenhoover said:


> Fi just ordered a little girl named Savannah from Ashton -Drake. I am so excited. Considering that I am almost 78 years old, It is probably kind of silly...but very fun. I'll send a picture later...now to get to sewing lol😍🌺


Just looked at the doll, it is the 1st to be based on a real Baby that won a Facebook Competition with Ashton Drake. It really does look like baby Savannah. Bet you can't wait!!


----------



## Mirror

itzzbarb said:


> Here is a warning, so anyone who feels reborn dolls are not their cup of tea, can pass us by and not look. Please do not leave negative comments. If you don't like reborn dolls, then don't look at them. This is a result of things that were said on another thread, mostly negative. Some KP'ers are interested in seeing my dolls, so I am going to post them.


Hi, you made the clothes or you made the dolls as well , very pretty what you use to make any sort of clay or you bought them.


----------



## carmeenhoover

lexiemae said:


> Just looked at the doll, it is the 1st to be based on a real Baby that won a Facebook Competition with Ashton Drake. It really does look like baby Savannah. Bet you can't wait!!


So true. And my 3 year old GD is visiting for a week. We FaceTime a lot biut this will be the first time I will see her in person since she was 4 months old. Soooo I'm going to get her a similar little doll and we can play together. Lol. 
I wonder what she will think!?!


----------



## carmeenhoover

Oh, and she really does look a lot like my GD. Even more fun &#128516;&#127802;


----------



## Mary Cardiff

itzzbarb said:


> A question was asked on another thread about reborn dolls. It was surprising how many posted negative comments. They felt the dolls looked like "dead babies" and were "creepy", that some of the people who owned the dolls were mentally deficient.
> 
> I think they are called reborn dolls, because they look so much like human babies.
> 
> I don't make the dolls, just enjoy having them. Mine came from eBay. Just like anything else hand made, some are done better than others.
> 
> The reborns are not made from old dolls. They are made from a set of body parts, head, arms, legs, and a fabric body stuffed usually with tiny glass pellets or other product. Just like porcelain or ceramic painting, the body parts are painted in layers using special paints, glass eyes, many use beautiful glass eyes made in Germany, eyelashes are either the false type or hand rooted, the hair is sometimes painted on, usually hand rooted using mohair, then the body parts are put together with the body. You might Google reborn doll kits, how to paint, etc for more specific information. It truly is an art.


There was a programme on TV a lady who missed her GS so much, Took a photo of him as a baby and had a reborn made,Her husband didn't like it,said it looked like a dead baby,But it made her very happy,


----------



## blumbergsrus

I would Love to have a baby like those.


----------



## TabathaJoy

They are gorgeous! I have 7 of them and love each one of them. Of course, my friends say they are creepy, but oh well, they are mine and I love them.


----------



## Patrina

Yours are gorgeous. I create reborn's not every body likes them and that is what makes us all individuals - we have our own minds. You can view some I have made on my website link below.


----------



## zara55

art is in the eye of the beholder if you have gone to the trouble of dressing them that's up to you I think they look wonderful and if I was a little girl I would be happy with anyone of them keep up the good work


----------

